# summer pics.



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

here are a few from the summer. They are all (excpt for the 15 on the cleaning table) 23'' or bigger with the biggest being 28''. i have more i still have to put on the computer, these are all from the first 2 1/2 weeks of season.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Good fish. You can tell they are "summer" pics in the upper Midwest, when you go from cutoff tee to winter jacket. :lol:


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

it was a crazy summer


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Very nice!
Nice quality fish- hope next summer is a bit more like summer, weird here in NY as well.


----------

